# I Was Praying For Rain When The Flood Came



## jpatricklemarr (Oct 21, 2010)

I was praying for rain when the flood came
wishing for a drop when the sky caved in
I was dying of thirst when the flood came
a deluge of Your terrible grace

I was dreaming of a breeze when the storm came
Katrina and the waves bent on waging war
I was longing for the wind when the storm came
--inception of near limitless change

I was praying for peace when the grief came
desperate for Your strength when my world crashed down
I was praising Your name when the grief came
A deluge of Your terrible grace


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 24, 2010)

Dearest Jeff, I apologize for the delay, but knowing what inspired this, I feel a great need to tread gingerly and say the proper thing. I have read this no less than twenty times, and I find it tearing me in two directions, which I believe is your intention. Initially, I wasn't fond of the repetition, but at about read three it felt natural. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe you're using terrible as expansive, which is the only way it seems plausible knowing you like I do. On a lighter note, your inclusion of Katrina and the waves was very clever and brought a welcome smile to these lips. There are no technical nits to these eyes, and as for the content, I feel you, my brother, I really do, but find no words to convey that depth, I doubt any exist. Beautiful and heart wrenching simultaneously, well done, my friend. I'm praying for you, love, if anyone deserves peace, it is you.

Big hugs,
Lisa


----------



## Gumby (Oct 24, 2010)

This leaves me with a terrible aching desire to know more of the story. Which is always a good thing.


----------



## Woody (Oct 24, 2010)

For me me this is what good poetry is all about. Introspect; a search for mood, colour and feeling. It made me want to examine the turmoil of my inner storm.

thank you,

Ralph


----------



## jpatricklemarr (Oct 25, 2010)

ChestersDaughter said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe you're using terrible as expansive, which is the only way it seems plausible knowing you like I do.



Lisa,

I used terrible to mean both "distressing" and "formidably great." The former because I think that we are sometimes allowed to experience the many terrible pains of this world that we can more readily recognize the fragments of grace in our lives. So, it might seem terrible that pay such a steep price for grace that, at times, barely sees us through. But I also meant the latter because, if we can ever look past the haze of our own sorrow, we'll find that the little bit of grace we're afforded is more than enough to see us through. I'm still feeling more of the former, but I'm holding out for the latter, if that makes sense.

J


----------



## jpatricklemarr (Oct 25, 2010)

Gumby said:


> This leaves me with a terrible aching desire to know more of the story. Which is always a good thing.



Gumby,

While I don't have quite the stomach to recount the entire tale, I will say that I wrote this recently... just after losing my younger brother. He was only 34 and lived with my family. It was extremely unexpected and I was the one who found him. The experience has left me feeling guilty, alone (as I have lost my father, mother and now my brother all in the past 5 years), and fragile. The first line was suggested by a friend before my brother died, actually, but after his death it connected with me on a deeper level. I could be quite frustrated with my brother and quite often wished I didn't bear the responsibility of taking care of him after my folks died... but I never thought I would lose him altogether. So, I was praying for rain...

J


----------



## jpatricklemarr (Oct 25, 2010)

Woody said:


> For me me this is what good poetry is all about. Introspect; a search for mood, colour and feeling. It made me want to examine the turmoil of my inner storm.
> 
> thank you,
> 
> Ralph




Thank you, Woody.

J


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 25, 2010)

Dear Jeff, Another prime example of me being unable to convey what I actually mean. How I get anything across in a piece is a mystery to me. Expansive was a lousy word choice, I got what you meant by terrible, it was that word alone that caused me to say earlier I was torn in two directions, greatness and horror intertwined, and us, experiencing both simultaneously. I agree with you completely regarding what Grace (cap intended) actually is. So, as I said, I really felt you, just didn't know how to put it into words.

I'm glad you shared what inspired this piece with everyone. It was not my place to put your business out there. As for guilt, please, love, send it packing, you are a kind and decent man who is to blame for nothing, and you do a damn good job taking caring of people. And you are not alone, God is always with you, as am I and Terri, whom I know I can speak for, if only in spirit. You and yours will remain in my daily prayers eternally. Please be well, Preacherman, allow February to be your beacon.

With every ounce of goodness I possess projected your way,
Lisa


----------



## Gumby (Oct 25, 2010)

I cannot begin to imagine the horror of finding a loved one, as you did. But I understand the turmoil of emotions that would follow. The guilt, when you have no reason to feel it. We all have wishes and resentments concerning our loved ones, _the wishing for rain_ is such a normal human feeling, and as a consequence, the guilt, another senseless human reaction. But it's there, and it's ours to deal with. I know that we don't really know each other, but one thing has always been obvious to me, even through this cyberspace which is between us. You are an extremely decent and good man, Jeff, and your friends are wishing the best for you, as am I.
take care,
Cindy


----------



## Baron (Oct 25, 2010)

his is well written and expressed, Jeff.  You've managed to write your personal grief in a way that gives a universal and accessible flavour.  It's a rare gift to do this.  Here's a famous example of another who achieved it:



> *Irishman Joseph Scriven* was born in 1819 and graduated from Trinity College, Dublin. Things seemed to be going well - he fell in love with a young woman and they planned to marry.
> 
> But tragedy struck. The evening before the wedding, his bride drowned.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpatricklemarr (Oct 26, 2010)

Gumby, 

Thank you. I am unworthy of your compliments, but appreciate them all the same. I struggle to be a good man, but in a world of so few, I suppose the mere fact that I struggle to be good serves me well. The last 5 years have been the hardest I have ever lived, but I believe that grace (including a son on the way) will see me through. Your kindness is very much appreciated.

J


----------



## jpatricklemarr (Oct 26, 2010)

Baron,

Thank you, sir. I was familiar, of course, with the poem as lyrics to a hymn, but was unaware they were first written as poetry. Like, Mr. Scriven, I have spent a fair share of my time since my brother's death in prayer. Thus, you sharing that story means all the more.

J


----------



## jpatricklemarr (Oct 28, 2010)

Quick question... Is the title too long? Or does it give too much away? I toyed with shortening it to "I Was Praying For Rain..." but I worried that I needed the more lengthy title to draw people in. Thoughts?

J


----------



## Baron (Oct 28, 2010)

I like the title as is.  It drew me in.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree with Rob, Jeff, I wouldn't change it.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 28, 2010)

I love the title, don't change it.


----------



## jpatricklemarr (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay. The title remains. And this piece is now destined for my next chapbook.


----------



## citygirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I love the title.......and am pleased that you are keeping it.......I agree with Barron and the rest, it is what drew me in as well.


----------



## jpatricklemarr (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks, citygirl. I appreciate the input.


----------



## elly (Nov 9, 2010)

This is absolutely beautiful, and as the best poems and prayers do, allows the reader to channel their own thoughts, worries and grief through it. Thank you so much.


----------



## BWOz (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nicely worded. Even though it could be viewed as cliche, it does carry some strong sentiment without being sentimental. It has the tone of a popular song lyric, probably why the feeling of being a cliche. But it is a very broad stroke, gives the reader the sense of dispare without mentioning a lot of detail. In this case I think it works because if you were to add a lot of detail then it would seem like another angst filled "woe is me" effort, which this does not at all do. It does give reader some sense that this poem could be about any of us.

As for the title: I prefer shorter titles myself. You could shorten this to "Praying", or "When the Flood Came", or "Weather", or "Nature's Force" or any number of shorter titles that would summarize the content.  But, aside from my own preference it is ultimately your choice, and I don't think (in this case) that the title's length detracts from the poem.

BW


----------



## BWOz (Nov 9, 2010)

I might also add that it was the title that caused me to read this poem.

BW


----------



## jpatricklemarr (Nov 10, 2010)

elly and BWOz,

Thank you for your comments and taking the time to read the piece.

J


----------

